# الجواز قسمة ونصيب  دعوة للحوار



## magdyzaky (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*   اية رائيكو فى الى بيقول انى الجواز دة  قسمة ونصيب  
:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*معتقدات شعبيه اسلاميه غير مسيحية*
​


----------



## Strident (28 سبتمبر 2013)

كﻻم فارغ


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

ماليش دعوة بالتعبيرات والألفاظ دي 
أنا ليا دعوة بالآية اللي بتقول:"الذي جمعه الله لايفرقه إنسان"
إن كان عندكـ الإيمان االلي يخليكـ مقتنع بالآية دي وطلبت تدخل ربنا في إختيار شريكة حياتكـ، ربنا هيكون كحلقة وصل بينكـ وبين الطرف الآخر، دة لو ربنا رايد كدة وشايف إن الطرف الآخر دة هيصلح ليكـ، لكن لو ربنا شايف غير كدة الجوازة مش هتم
دة رأيي ^^​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (28 سبتمبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> ماليش دعوة بالتعبيرات والألفاظ دي
> أنا ليا دعوة بالآية اللي بتقول:"الذي جمعه الله لايفرقه إنسان"
> إن كان عندكـ الإيمان االلي يخليكـ مقتنع بالآية دي وطلبت تدخل ربنا في إختيار شريكة حياتكـ، ربنا هيكون كحلقة وصل بينكـ وبين الطرف الآخر، دة لو ربنا رايد كدة وشايف إن الطرف الآخر دة هيصلح ليكـ، لكن لو ربنا شايف غير كدة الجوازة مش هتم
> دة رأيي ^^​


*
الايه لا تتكلم علي اختيار الرب شخص معين الي انسانه معينه بل يتكلم علي نوع الارتباط

* *فالذي جمعه  		الله لا يفرقه إنسان = 
*


* 		هناك زواج مدني 		وهو سنة إلهية منذ بدء الخليقة (تك1 ، 2) 
*
*
*
*ولكن الزواج في المسيحية  		مختلف، فالزواج يكون ببركة خاصة من الله وبسماح منه وعن طريق وكلاؤه من  		الكهنة. لماذا؟*
*
*
* ببساطة فالمسيحي حين تعمد فهو صار عضوا في جسد  		المسيح وخلية حيَّة في جسده. وأي تغيير في صفته لابد أن يكون بسماح  		وبركة ونعمة خاصة يعطيها الله للزوجين ليكونا جسدا واحدًا في المسيح،  		وخلية متكاثرة في جسده. فهل يحق للمسيحي أن يتزوج زواجا مدني وهو عضو  		في جسد المسيح دون بركة وإذن من رأس الجسد؟ لذلك يقول الذي جمعه  		الله...*


----------



## grges monir (28 سبتمبر 2013)

زيى ماقال ستيف جوبز الرئيس التنفيذى لشركة اى فون انة عليا النعمة  ما فية اى فون بخطين
كدة برضة المسيحية مفيهاش قسمة ونصيب هههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]اذا كان مفهوم القسمة والنصيب هو أنك بلا أختيار وبلا أرادة ..يبقى مفهوم غلط*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]العبارة دى موروثات شعبية غرضها الأساسى منع الخوض فى أحاديث تتناول الأعراض أو سيرة الناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]شاب أتقدم لفتاة ...أبوه سأل عليه لقاه ماينفعش ...رفضه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو الناس سألته أو الشاب نفسه سأل لية أترفض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل المفترض أنه يقول له ( أحنا سألنا عليك يابنى لقيناك واد تلفان وبايظ ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقوم يقول له ( معلش يابنى الجواز قسمة ونصيب ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لو عكسنا الوضع والشاب دة فسخ خطبته من إحدى بنات الأُسر لعدم التوافق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل المطلوب لما حد يسأله فسخت خطبتك لية ؟ يقعد يذم فيها وفى سيرتها هو وأمه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ طبعاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقوم يقولك ( قسمة ونصيب ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يبقى نفهم أن " القسمة والنصيب " اللى بتتقال هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لها علاقة بالأخلاق وأدب التعامل مع الناس فى مثل هذه المسائل الحساسة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

قسمتنا ونصيبنا نواتج لاختيارتنا


----------



## magdyzaky (28 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *معتقدات شعبيه اسلاميه غير مسيحية*
> ​



بس فى ناس مسحية  كتير بتقولهاااا انا كانت بقولها زماااااااااان بس فاكرت شوية طالع فاكرى غلط فى المعلومة 
مفيش قسمة ونصيب فعلان فى الجواز     شكراا لهتمامك ربنا يباركك


----------



## magdyzaky (28 سبتمبر 2013)

Strident قال:


> كﻻم فارغ



متزعالشى راوحك هههههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش حاجه اسمها قسمه ونصيب فى المسيحيه 
كل واحد مسؤل عن اختياره 
اذا كان اختياره صح او غلط 
وكلمة نصيبى كده او قسمتى كده دا تهرب من المسؤليه 
الانسان خلقه ربنا حر بأراده حره


----------



## magdyzaky (28 سبتمبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> ماليش دعوة بالتعبيرات والألفاظ دي
> أنا ليا دعوة بالآية اللي بتقول:"الذي جمعه الله لايفرقه إنسان"
> إن كان عندكـ الإيمان االلي يخليكـ مقتنع بالآية دي وطلبت تدخل ربنا في إختيار شريكة حياتكـ، ربنا هيكون كحلقة وصل بينكـ وبين الطرف الآخر، دة لو ربنا رايد كدة وشايف إن الطرف الآخر دة هيصلح ليكـ، لكن لو ربنا شايف غير كدة الجوازة مش هتم
> دة رأيي ^^​



برادو كلامك جمييييييييييييل انا واثق انى ربنا بيكون لى ايد فى موضوع زاى كدة  وااا برادو فى موضوع زاى كدة لازم يكون ليك قرار طالع من جوووة عقلك وتفكيرك  ولازم يكون فية تفكير صحيح  شكرا لاهتمامك ومشاركتك الجميييييلة


----------



## magdyzaky (28 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> الايه لا تتكلم علي اختيار الرب شخص معين الي انسانه معينه بل يتكلم علي نوع الارتباط
> 
> * *فالذي جمعه  		الله لا يفرقه إنسان =
> ...



صح كلامك صح شكرا لتعب محبتك وربنا يعوضك خيييييييييييير


----------



## magdyzaky (28 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> زيى ماقال ستيف جوبز الرئيس التنفيذى لشركة اى فون انة عليا النعمة  ما فية اى فون بخطين
> كدة برضة المسيحية مفيهاش قسمة ونصيب هههههههه



وانا معاااااااك برادو فى كلامك دة ياباشااااااااا مفيش قسمة ونصيب


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*مفيش حاجة اسمها قسمة ونصيب فى الجواز 
ده اختيار شخصين لبعض 
بستغرب من الناس اللى تحصل معاها مشاكل بعد الجواز 
وتقول نصيبى اسود ليه يارب كدا بس اخد واحد زى ده 
مش ده اختيارك انتى الغلط من الاول مفكرتيش ليه كويس 
وحكمتى عقلك قبل قلبك 
للاسف كل البنات بتحكم قلبها فى اختيار شريك الحياه 
وبعد الجواز تندب حظها وتقول نصيبى كدا 
لا ده مش نصيبك ده اختيارك الغلط من الاساس 

*​


----------



## magdyzaky (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]اذا كان مفهوم القسمة والنصيب هو أنك بلا أختيار وبلا أرادة ..يبقى مفهوم غلط*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]العبارة دى موروثات شعبية غرضها الأساسى منع الخوض فى أحاديث تتناول الأعراض أو سيرة الناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



كلامك حلو يا استاذ عبود وانا بشكرك على مشاركتك الجميييييييييلة داى ربنا يعوضك خير يا باشاااا


----------



## magdyzaky (28 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> قسمتنا ونصيبنا نواتج لاختيارتنا




كلام لية معنى ومختصر شكراا ليكى وربنا يعوضك


----------



## magdyzaky (28 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> مفيش حاجه اسمها قسمه ونصيب فى المسيحيه
> كل واحد مسؤل عن اختياره
> اذا كان اختياره صح او غلط
> وكلمة نصيبى كده او قسمتى كده دا تهرب من المسؤليه
> الانسان خلقه ربنا حر بأراده حره



عجبتنى جملة بيتهرب من المسؤالية صح كلامك صح موضوع زاى كدة  لازم يكون الانسان منا يكون واقعى فى اختيارتو ولازم يكون برادو شديد جوة نفسو لنفسو عشان حياتو تبقااا صح وربنا اكيد هيسعدو لو هوا ناوى خييييييير


----------



## magdyzaky (28 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مفيش حاجة اسمها قسمة ونصيب فى الجواز
> ده اختيار شخصين لبعض
> بستغرب من الناس اللى تحصل معاها مشاكل بعد الجواز
> وتقول نصيبى اسود ليه يارب كدا بس اخد واحد زى ده
> ...





فعلان داى مشكلة وانا معاكى ياروز فى كلامك دة برادو  لازم يكون فى تفكير ومسؤلية كمااااان لتفكيرك لنفسك ايييييييييية لازم تفكر صح لحياتك سؤاء انت  شاب او بنت لازم يكون فية تفكير صح لحياة افضل شكرا لاهتمامك ومشاركتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*ببساطه "ان الذي يزرعة الانسان اياة يحصد"
من عدل ومحبة الله لنا أنه ترك لنا كامل الحريه فى اختيارتنا وفكرة أنه هنا شخص مكتوب لنا نرتبط بيه هو ضد مبدأ الحريه دى ..فهناك فرق بين ان الله يعلم اختياراتنا وبين أنه بيفرض علينا اختيار معين*


----------



## grges monir (29 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مفيش حاجة اسمها قسمة ونصيب فى الجواز
> ده اختيار شخصين لبعض
> بستغرب من الناس اللى تحصل معاها مشاكل بعد الجواز
> وتقول نصيبى اسود ليه يارب كدا بس اخد واحد زى ده
> ...


اشمعنا تقولى البت اللى اختارت غلط
ماهو ممكن يكون الولد برضة  هو اختيارة غلط
زيى ماهى حكمت قلبها فقط هو ممكن بص على الشكل بس وساب جوانب مهمة  خلت الوضع غير مرغوب فية
الحب والتفاهم والصراحة اساس مهم لاى حياة بتبنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اشمعنا تقولى البت اللى اختارت غلط
> ماهو ممكن يكون الولد برضة  هو اختيارة غلط
> زيى ماهى حكمت قلبها فقط هو ممكن بص على الشكل بس وساب جوانب مهمة  خلت الوضع غير مرغوب فية
> الحب والتفاهم والصراحة اساس مهم لاى حياة بتبنى


*انت مش لاقيلى غلطة اعوذ بالله ههههههههه
انا اقصد اوضح الفكرة بس مش بقول على اختيار البنت بس 
والرجل كمان ممكن يختار غلط وببعد الجواز يرجع يقول نصيب 
الله ينور عليك اخر سطر وضيف عليهم بقى 
الاختيار الصحيح ثم الصحيح *


----------



## grges monir (29 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انت مش لاقيلى غلطة اعوذ بالله ههههههههه
> انا اقصد اوضح الفكرة بس مش بقول على اختيار البنت بس
> والرجل كمان ممكن يختار غلط وببعد الجواز يرجع يقول نصيب
> الله ينور عليك اخر سطر وضيف عليهم بقى
> الاختيار الصحيح ثم الصحيح *


ههههه اة طبعا
انا عندى كام رورو
وانا برضة حبيت اعرف افكارك عنصري ولالا
ماهو لو  حب وتفاهم هيبقى اختيار صحيح تلقائيا


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> ههههه اة طبعا
> انا عندى كام رورو
> وانا برضة حبيت اعرف افكارك عنصري ولالا
> ماهو لو  حب وتفاهم هيبقى اختيار صحيح تلقائيا


*ههههههههه طيب ياخويا 
وعرفت يا ترى طلعت عنصرية ولا ملوخية 
واحنا عندنا جرجس واحد لازم نفهمه احنا نقصد ايه *


----------



## grges monir (29 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه طيب ياخويا
> وعرفت يا ترى طلعت عنصرية ولا ملوخية
> واحنا عندنا جرجس واحد لازم نفهمه احنا نقصد ايه *


:t33::t13:


----------



## white.angel (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*مفيش مصطلح " قسمه ونصيب" فى المسيحيه دى ثقافات اخرى*
*انا اللى باختار وانا اللى بقرر وانا اللى "باتدبس" *
*وارجع اللوم ربنا واقوله انت اللى اخترتلى .. واندب حظى واقول قسمتى *
*انما دة كله كلام مش حقيقى .. *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعليقي الوحيد...جاتها نيلة الي عايزة جواز و خلف...المجتمع هوا الي غاصبنا علي كدا عشان ما نكونش عوانس و يقعدوا يتكلموا و يتريقوا اننا بايرين فنروح نتدبس في اي كلب عشان ما نبقاش عوانس و نرجع نقول قسمه و نصيب و احنا في الواقع الي وكسنا بختنا بادينا بس هيا فعلا قسمه و نصيب في حته معينه هيا اننا شرقيات مقهورات و مش معانا فلوس نشلت بيها و نتقمر علي اي حد...هنا بقي القسمه و النصيب فعلا انما الراجل الزفت دا بيبقي تحصيل حاصل و كماله للبخت الي مال من الاول من حلقه التريقه و العجز و التكتيف المفرغه ...جبت لكم انا من الاخر اهو...هي حلقه مفرغه من التعاسه و الشقاء لا خروج و نفاذ منها بالساهل...*

*يالا سلام*​


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا لا اؤمن بالقسمه والنصيب 
الله اعطى للانسان الحريه
فاذا كان هناك قصمه ونصيب( اى ما كتبه الله لنا كما بقال)
فكنا كلنا مؤمنين ولم نفعل خطيه ولم نفكر بالشر ولم ولم ولم ....


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (18 أكتوبر 2013)

معرفش انا سمعت كلام  البابا شنودة

ومش عارف ايه اللي خلاني اصدقه

قال ربنا لا بيجوز ولا بيرهبن

انما بيساعد الانسان في اختياره ويسيبه لحرية
ارادته ويفعل ما يناسب اعمق رغبة في قلبه

يعني لو بيقول عايز اترهبن عشان شايف ان دا طريق

مبارك بس عايز في اعماقه الجواز

ربنا هايجوزه ههه

عشت في كنف المسيح


----------



## نجمة الثريا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*صراحة انا أأيد هذا الشيء .... *

*مثل لو قلت ... بنت حبت شاب ونوت تعمل علاقة وهوا حبها وخلص عملو علاقة على اساس انهم يتجوزو وخططوا ليتجوز كل واحد فيهم حكم ع التاني بانهم لبعضيهم ... وفجأة صار شي معين واختلفو فيه وصار في مشاكل وابتعدو وما رجعو لبعضيهم تاني ... دول الي حكموا على بعضيهم بالزواج... النصيب انهم طلعو مش لبعضيهم ... دى النصيب... *

*صراحة في معتقدات اسلامية اقتنع فيها كتيير ... الاقيها مناسبة لعقلي *​


----------



## magdyzaky (18 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> *صراحة انا أأيد هذا الشيء .... *
> 
> *مثل لو قلت ... بنت حبت شاب ونوت تعمل علاقة وهوا حبها وخلص عملو علاقة على اساس انهم يتجوزو وخططوا ليتجوز كل واحد فيهم حكم ع التاني بانهم لبعضيهم ... وفجأة صار شي معين واختلفو فيه وصار في مشاكل وابتعدو وما رجعو لبعضيهم تاني ... دول الي حكموا على بعضيهم بالزواج... النصيب انهم طلعو مش لبعضيهم ... دى النصيب... *
> 
> *صراحة في معتقدات اسلامية اقتنع فيها كتيير ... الاقيها مناسبة لعقلي *​



كلمة صغيرة هقولها ربنا بيعمل كل حاجة للخير للذلك فى اية بتقول

... كل الأشياء تعمل معًا للخير للذين يحبون الله،  .,, مفيش حاجة بنعمالها غصب عنىا

لو فية مشكلة يبقا منانا ربنا مبيعملش مشاكل بل بلعكس  الجوز احنا  الى بنحدد احنا هنكون اية

شكرا لمرورك الجمييل  نوارتى الموضوع


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

الانسان لما بيغلط فى اختيارة ومش بيحدد هدفة صح بيجى فى الاخر ويقول اصلى كنت هعمل ايه منا نصيبى كدا مش فى الجواز بس لكن فى الحياة عامة 
لكن صدقنى احيانا فعلا ربنا بيعلن صوتة اكتر من مرة وبيعلن ارداتة اكتير اواقات مش بنسمع او بنعمل مش سامعين زى اللى توافق ع ارتباطها بحد بعيد اوى عن ربنا ولما تتجوز تقول طبعة وحش ونصيبى فى الاول والاخر الكتاب قال لا تكونو تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين فى شروط واضحة للارتباطط فى مشيئة الله بس اوقات بنقول لا جايز يتغير وانا هغيرة بس اللى بيحصل العكس 
الجواز مش قسمة ونصيب والا نبقى احنا مصيرين مش مخيرين الله خلقنا احرار ادانا عقل ووصايا وكتابة يعرفونا طريقنا اللى نمشى فيه نعرف ارادته ونعرف الصح والغلط انا حرة اختار الشخص دا او دا لكن اللى بيفرق فى الاختيار صلاتى ومدى قوة سمعى لصوت الله مش انى اصلى واسمع صوتى انا بس واخرج وافشل فى اختيارى واقول منا صليت صلى وسيب نفسك تسمع كلمة الله واختار وقرر 
بس هو مش قسمة ونصيب حتى لو ربنا كان عارف من الاول للاخر انا هاخد مين فداه لانه لا محدود وعارف ايامى من ولادتى للمماتى عارف انا هختار ايه لكن محطليش هو انا اختار ايه عرفنا الصح والغلط وادان مرشدين وكهنة ومعملين لو تهنا نسئلهم بس .


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أكتوبر 2013)

لا اعترف بالقسمه  والنصيب 
القسمه  والنصيب عندى تعنى ان الله غير عادل


----------



## fisherman (31 أكتوبر 2013)

الزواج الناجح هو اولا توافق و شفافية فى التعامل و احترام متبادل و شركة مباركة ( عند كل الاديان بالمناسبة )


----------



## كوك (2 نوفمبر 2013)

_*مممم 
 اي علاقه مفهاش ربنا مش أمرها بيكون كويس او مش  بتستمر والى فهمته علشان اعرف ليه حسيت ان ربنا بيغير عليناا جداا وبيحبناا جداا 
وعلشان كده مش عايزك تكون بتحب حد اكتر منه 
وعلشان كده لازم تدخل ربنا فى اي حاجه علشان تستمر في الموضوع الي انت عايزه 
اما كلمة الجواز قسمة  ده عامل زي مثال بيريح بي البال 
لان كلمة الجواز فسمة زي يعني ان  ربنا هو الى هيختار ليك فا بتريحنا مش اكتر 

شكراا على اضافة رائي  

*_​


----------



## fisherman (3 نوفمبر 2013)

مصطلح قسمة و نصيب الناس بتقوله بعد الجواز مش قبله نفهم ايه بقى من كده؟


----------



## bolbol zaki (5 نوفمبر 2013)

انا شايفه ان ربنا خلقنا علي صورته و مثاله ومعني ده ان احنا احرار في كل قرارتنا بما فيها موضوع الجوازلكن احنا دايما بنطلب ان ربنا يحقق مشيئته قائلين لتكن مشيئتك


----------



## magdyzaky (5 نوفمبر 2013)

fisherman قال:


> مصطلح قسمة و نصيب الناس بتقوله بعد الجواز مش قبله نفهم ايه بقى من كده؟





كلنا بنقول انى مفيثش قسمة ونصيب اصلااا والة قبل والة بعد الجواز انت الى بتختار مفيش حد غيرك الى بيختار  ربنا اة بيسعداك فى اختيارك لمة تطلب  مشيئتو  بس انت الى بتقرار على الى انت عايزو  

نوارت ياباااشااااااااااااا وربنا يباااركك


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*هذا يتوقف على الطريق الذى يسلكه الإنسان ......

لو طلب الإنسان بالصلاة للتدخل فى اختيار شريك حياته .... سيتدخل الرب ويبارك طريق الأختيار

لو سار الإنسان حسب رؤيته فى تحديد مواصفات شريك الحياة ...... فلن يفرض الرب إرادته وسيتركه لأختياره .... سواء كان أختيار جيد أو رديئ *


----------

